# Cant send texts?



## breebreebran31 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have the iPhone 4S from Verizon and I can't send texts but I can receive them. It's not the network or my location because everyone else in my house can send texts fine. 
I've tried rebooting my phone and resetting network settings. Data is turned on. I even turned it off for ten minutes and
Then turned it back on. 
I can restore but I want that to be a last resort because I don't really want to lose my jailbreak.
And I'm sure the jailbreak isn't causing this considering I've had it since evasion came out.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What have you recently downloaded from the Jailbreak?


----------



## breebreebran31 (Jul 5, 2011)

Nothing. The last thing I downloaded from Cydia was springtomize but that was a few weeks ago and this problem started happening yesterday.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

If you haven't downloaded anything I would bring the Phone to Verizon.


----------

